# New kitty pics



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2016)

I haven't posted photos of my furry babies in awhile. Took new ones today.

Clyde....now almost 9 months old












Itchy...my old lady. She'll be 16 this fall and is pretty fragile but keeps trucking. She has a heating pad under her most of the time. Old girls get cold.








For some reason Photobucket isn't responding when I try and load more photos.....will try and post the other two cats soon.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2016)

Murray. He's 13 this year and diabetic. He gets two shots of insulin a day and never ever complains.




Gregory. He's my itty bitty baby. Angela remembers when I used to carry him around in a snuggly pack as a kitten. He's 10 now and still a momma's boy.




And a sort-of group shot. Itchy was out doing her stiff legged jaunt to the crunchy bowl before heading back to bed.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## katrina (Feb 25, 2016)

Awwww - they are all so cute. Looks like Clyde is a natural for picture posing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 25, 2016)

#2 and #3 are great pics.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 25, 2016)

It's so hard to catch their personalities in photo, but you seem to have managed it. They are adorable.

I would like to add pics of mine, if they would stay still long enough to catch on camera!


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2016)

Ah it's so nice to see old friends again. All of them look
well and content. Gregory is especially handsome and
has a quite dignified look in the photo...for a big baby! 
Hey Clyde!

I think the eyes of cats are one of the most beautiful and
mysterious sights in the world.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 26, 2016)

I like the first four the best!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 26, 2016)

Angela here you go....I found it.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2016)

Wendy, I thought he might grow up to think he was a
joey in a pouch. It just hit me that you said he is ten
years old...OMG! How'd that happen???!!! I hope you
keep that photo forever. It's a monument to good kitty
care and love.

We lost Poo, Kit and Finn all in one year two years ago.
All three were 17 years old and we miss them terribly.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Cute family. They sure know how to relax!


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's one of mine, she has just had a bath and is drying out on my lap. We call her Nessie.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2016)

Nessie is cute!

We've given Itchy a few baths. She developed a thyroid issue a few years ago and has to have two pills of topazole daily. Since that her coat has almost tripled in growth and shedding. She can no longer groom herself because of it so I brush her....and when she gets bad enough she gets a bath. She's one fuzzy old girl! She's also very good to give pills.....I touch her jaw and say 'open for momma' and she opens her mouth for me to pop the pill in. Such a sensible girlie.


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2016)

OMG! How can baby Gregory be 10??? Then again, the forum is also almost 10! Whew, how time flies. They are all wonderful!

I've decided that my next go around I really need a ginger boy (to go with another calico girl.) Will get kittens next time, hopefully sibs. Love all my adults but I've never had a pair of kittens before.


----------



## abax (Feb 27, 2016)

Heather, all three of my cats were sibs. Watch out for that! They could get into more trouble than you can imagine. They're like a little gang, especially in the adolescent stage. They encourage each other, you know.

Nessie looks very much like our deceased Kit. We called
her a Smoky Calico...a name we just made up because
visitors kept asking what her breed was. Actually, we
found she and her two brothers abandoned in one of our
barns and bottle raised them from 48 hours old.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 28, 2016)

Heather if you get two kittens you're in for a treat.....and shredded curtains etc. While they are hilarious, they tend to get into more mischief together. One of my clients had two and she chose to wait until she had them neutered before replacing her drapes and a couple chairs (fake leather) that they used to play on. I was in hysterics at times watching the two of them playing Tarzan in the curtains. At about a year old they settled down and now that house is back to normal with lots of new window coverings etc. Fun to watch but unless you're prepared for frisky kittens you might want to space them out a bit.

Interesting fact.....I've been in homes where cats have totally destroyed furniture with their claws; couch corners etc. We on the other hand, have never, ever, had a cat claw our furniture. Tip....make sure they have plenty of their own furniture to exercise their claws on. Ours have four 'kitty condos' of varying sizes. They know that is theirs and use that alone.


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2016)

Our kittens never bothered the furniture, etc., but loved
to prank the dogs and the people. They brought in, for
instance, a young rabbit in perfect health and let it go in
the living room. Then all three jumped onto the kitchen
counter to watch the melee that followed...two dogs and
two adults chasing a rabbit all over the house. They also
brought in a young rat snake for us to find. In the first
year of their lives, frogs were fairly frequently brought
in alive and well to have to chase down and take back
outside. They found these kinds of pranks very funny.
Us not so much.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 29, 2016)

abax said:


> Our kittens never bothered the furniture, etc., but loved
> to prank the dogs and the people. They brought in, for
> instance, a young rabbit in perfect health and let it go in
> the living room. Then all three jumped onto the kitchen
> ...



Are you sure they weren't being nice and bringing you fresh food?


----------



## troy (Feb 29, 2016)

Lol..


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2016)

Linus, if you could have seen the glee gleaming in their
eyes while watching the ruckus, you wouldn't suggest that.
Sibs have a gang attitude. ;>) Thinking back on it is fun,
but at the time only the cats had fun.


----------

